# Driver Generated Trips?



## Buckeye (Oct 8, 2015)

Last week, I had two trips that would have been made easier if I knew of a way for the driver to generate a trip for a "walk-up" rider. 1) I dropped off a trip in a busy location. Four prospective riders (that were together) were standing right where I dropped off my previous trip. They asked if I was uber. I said yeah, and they got in and after a couple of failed attempts at directly generating a request with them, they asked if they could just pay me cash. I knew I was rolling the dice, but I said yes and went offline. I ended taking all four riders to each of their homes and made $80, so I ended up with a good fare. The problem is that while we were trying to figure out how to generate a request between the two of us, I was online and received a trip request that I ended up accepting/cancelling just so I could get back in the app to try to work it out with those in my car. Dumb move, I know, because I was just asking for a bad rating with the person that I cancelled on. 

2) I picked up a couple. Got to the address. Both got out and we're halfway up the sidewalk to the door. As I am pulling away, out of the corner of my eye, I see them both flagging me down. The guy gets in the car and says that I need to take him to his house. Because I ended the trip, immediately I received my next request, and I had accepted it and was heading that direction. After he got in, I cancelled the trip that I just accepted (asking for another poor rating). This time we were successful in that he requested a driver and it came up for me, so I just accepted his ride and we were good. 

Is there a way for me to generate a ride request with a registered rider to avoid stuff like this in the future?

If this has already been asked, forgive me, I just joined tonight, tried searching, but couldn't find a thread that addresses this. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

NO 

and they can't rate you if you cancel 

YES you are rolling the dice with accepting cash, beware of stings


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 8, 2015)

Ok. That's what I thought. 

Didn't know that. Thanks

Absolutely right. I got lucky on this one and will be more careful. 

Any advice on how you would've handled either of these situations differently?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Buckeye said:


> Last week, I had two trips that would have been made easier if I knew of a way for the driver to generate a trip for a "walk-up" rider. 1) I dropped off a trip in a busy location. Four prospective riders (that were together) were standing right where I dropped off my previous trip. They asked if I was uber. I said yeah, and they got in and after a couple of failed attempts at directly generating a request with them, they asked if they could just pay me cash. I knew I was rolling the dice, but I said yes and went offline. I ended taking all four riders to each of their homes and made $80, so I ended up with a good fare. The problem is that while we were trying to figure out how to generate a request between the two of us, I was online and received a trip request that I ended up accepting/cancelling just so I could get back in the app to try to work it out with those in my car. Dumb move, I know, because I was just asking for a bad rating with the person that I cancelled on.
> 
> 2) I picked up a couple. Got to the address. Both got out and we're halfway up the sidewalk to the door. As I am pulling away, out of the corner of my eye, I see them both flagging me down. The guy gets in the car and says that I need to take him to his house. Because I ended the trip, immediately I received my next request, and I had accepted it and was heading that direction. After he got in, I cancelled the trip that I just accepted (asking for another poor rating). This time we were successful in that he requested a driver and it came up for me, so I just accepted his ride and we were good.
> 
> ...


Its called a street hail and it's illegal pretty much everywhere that's why. It's what separates us from taxis because they can do it and we can't.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 8, 2015)

Wow! Never heard of that before Fuzzyelvis . Just did a quick search of "street hail" and saw all of the reports of seizures and crackdowns, etc. Since I have no background in this industry, I never knew it was frowned on or illegal. Will refuse those from now on.

Any advice on how you would have better handled that first situation that I mentioned?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah, rubber band the trade dress to the pass side visor. Down when you need to, up to drive. If they don't see it then they don't know.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Buckeye said:


> Wow! Never heard of that before Fuzzyelvis . Just did a quick search of "street hail" and saw all of the reports of seizures and crackdowns, etc. Since I have no background in this industry, I never knew it was frowned on or illegal. Will refuse those from now on.
> 
> Any advice on how you would have better handled that first situation that I mentioned?


They will eventually get you if they keep trying. But other than that nothing I woukd do except tell them "My name is ..... and if you use the app and get me I will take you. It's supposed to call the closest driver but that doesn't always happen. Of course if you get a driver that is not my name it's not me and there is nothing to stop you canceling and requesting again.

I risk too much to pick you up unless it is done through the app."

May have ready said this but you can't be rated if you cancel. Only if you start and end a trip.


----------



## xUberEmployee (Sep 29, 2015)

Buckeye said:


> Wow! Never heard of that before Fuzzyelvis . Just did a quick search of "street hail" and saw all of the reports of seizures and crackdowns, etc. Since I have no background in this industry, I never knew it was frowned on or illegal. Will refuse those from now on.
> 
> Any advice on how you would have better handled that first situation that I mentioned?


Hi Buckeye,

On top of police stings/impounds and such, had you gotten into an accident while offline but transporting riders (even though it was through good intention and the technology failed), Uber's insurance would not cover you and you'd be responsible for everything because you were technically not online and thus eligible for the Uber insurance. Situation #1 sounded like a tech issue. To be safe, I would not have the riders in the car until you've gotten their request. I would recommend both driver and rider log off the app for a minute and then rider logs in first and moves his pint right next to where you're standing (but not yet request). And then the driver logs in to hopefully get the request. If after a couple tries it still doesn't work, that's just bad luck and I'd walk away. Risk is too high for the reward in my opinion. You can also try emailing Uber at a later time and they'd be able to see where the rider was trying to request and where you had ended your trip (they don't see store where you are unless you're on a trip, at least on the support side) and see that there's a tech issue for not matching.

Good luck!


----------



## riko (Nov 27, 2015)

Dear uber drivers be aware when you accept new terms from 29 december!
If you read you will notice that uber is making you take all responsibility to have proper insurance.
And in the other hand there is no insurance broker who will issue commercial insurance for uber.
If accident happens YOU are responsible! This can cost you BIG $.....
DON'T ACCEPT! They need to fix for uber drives special insurance policy. And until then THEY should be responsible.
I Support uber drivers, and uber is so greedy that doesn't care for them!
For less than a minimum wage your risking BIG TIME!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Buckeye said:


> Is there a way for me to generate a ride request with a registered rider to avoid stuff like this in the future?





Fuzzyelvis said:


> Its called a street hail and it's illegal pretty much everywhere that's why. It's what separates us from taxis because they can do it and we can't.


To the Original Poster: Read the quoted post from Fuzzyelvis. Pay it heed. This is probably one reason why Uber does not put that feature on its application. It can be done. Hail-O, which is a taxi hailing application that works in Europe and Asia (they were in North America, but left) has a "Pay With Hail-O" feature that the user can use to pay a cab if he hails a cab on the street that has Hail-O.. Hail-O is the only one that I know that has that feature.

From what I understand, people try what you described with Uber Taxi in Chicago all the time. I have Uber Taxi, here, and I have had a few passengers do it. Usually, the request does go to me, but at times, it will go to another Uber Taxi driver. What the user does is cancel and tries again. So far, the second time has been the charm, in my case. I have had my customers from Chicago tell me that two tries is not unusual, three not unheard of. There are far fewer Uber Taxis than other Ubers. Uber does not penalise if the user cancels in less than five minutes. As Fuzzyelvis correctly indicates, I drive a taxi, I am allowed to accept street hails. If you accept street hails on UberX, you could receive a summons, you could have your car impounded, Uber will de-activate you if they find out that you accepted a street hail. My understanding is that Uber will de-activate you without warning if you accept a street hail[/QUOTE]


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

How would Uber know you accepted a street hail unless you're dumb enough to take one from a cop, then get caught because you agreed to do it for cash. Then reported to Uber that you got a ticket.


----------

